# IH collector auction tomorrow



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I might go to this tomorrow if the weather doesn't get any better. Maybe I'll get to meet Machinery Pete!

http://www.auctionzip.com/Listings/2353138.html


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Ed put together a nice sale. I hear he is pretty much out of the tractor business and pretty much just doing auctions now.

I guess they are selling collectables in addition to the tractors.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've seen several 1468's but none with an aftermarket MFWD, very nice,


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Lots of nice tractors!!! Got any prices

Couple things about the 1066 I noticed being all restored and all is it has the wrong fenders should only have one light, missing the covers for under the seat between your feet and on the back. Would look better if the chrome pipe was 2-3feet taller and had a solid drawbar 

It's difficult for me to chose one I'd want


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery-pete/ihc-tractors-sell-high-on-pennsylvania-auction-today/


----------

